
Ask HN: What would increase your team's productivity? - accession
Technical or otherwise, what do you have in mind?
======
bwb
I asked this same question about 12 months ago and we are working on reducing
meetings, making them more effective, and increasing the amount of time to get
in a flow state for deep work. Just wanted to share as that is where I ended
up and currently playing with work analytics from the calendars on a personal
and business level with a few public companies ([https://execution.com/free-
meeting-stats/](https://execution.com/free-meeting-stats/)).

Productivity is a hard one, as there are hard increases and soft ones that
make people feel better which then translate into better results.

------
rseanlindsay
Last week I ran an offsite for the executive team at a public tech company
focused on "performance" of a leadership team...I borrowed a lot from
Lencioni's "Five Dysfunctions" but that wasn't enough...

If you have a team and want to improve, my first question would be "in what
dimension?" \-- and then I would have several follow ons about why and how...

Happy to discuss more if I can be helpful - just message or find me:
[http://drift.me/seanlindsay](http://drift.me/seanlindsay)

------
patatino
\- no meetings/standups in the morning

\- no email/slack/phones in the morning

Try to create an environment where people can work 3-4h without stupid
interruptions and do some deep work.

That is how I would run my dev company if I had one ;)

~~~
dondada
> no meetings/standups in the morning

Would you have standups in the afternoon or are you completely against them?

~~~
patatino
Personally, I don't like daily standups. Having worked in two companies which
implemented them, I could not see any benefits.

Maybe there is value if implemented better. I don't have enough experience to
make a final decision about that.

------
dr01d
Dropping jira.

~~~
accession
What would you replace JIRA with and why?

------
verdverm
[https://docs.hofstadter.io](https://docs.hofstadter.io)

~~~
accession
That's a fun concept, watched the demo.

Have you built anything relatively complex with it?

~~~
verdverm
The studios application itself

